# Stupid doctors



## Isabellacondon (Jun 20, 2014)

I have had IBS since I was baby and doctors still don't know if that's the main problem. Every time I go to the doctor they find a new problem It's so annoying because around every other month it gets so bad I can't stand. I have missed so much school because of this and I'm so done. The doctor doesn't even know what meds to give me because there are so many problems.


----------

